# What's a good gift for a drummer?



## Hollowway (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got a friend who started playing drums about 5 years ago. She's got an acoustic kit, and I typically get her something drum related for her birthday and Christmas. In the past I got her a cowbell, jam block, 8" splash, and Neil Peart DVDs. So I know virtually nothing about drums, so is there anything I could get her that you guys could recommend? I don't want to stroll into GC and ask the guys again, because I think I've exhausted their recommendations. I'm looking at about $50, or maybe $100 for both (her birthday is right after Christmas). 
Mods, I put this here just because I wanted the drummers to look at it, but if you want to move it that's cool too.


----------



## lobee (Nov 28, 2010)

Metronome and condoms.


Edit: Didn't read the thread, sorry! http://www.drummergifts.com/


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 29, 2010)

practice pads . Neil Peart DVDs, that is awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 29, 2010)

A book on how to not be a douche.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2010)

drum sticks...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 29, 2010)

You could always get her some nice noise reducing headsets or whatever you call them to save her hearing. Or those noise reduction pads that cuts down the noise of the drums. It would allow her to practice later into the night without being crazy loud. Or maybe even some of that foam for her walls, wherever she practices. 

You could also get her Hannes Grossman's dvd whenever it comes out!  Have her learn some sick drumming ideas!

I work with a drum teacher that really recommends that Gorilla Snot for drumsticks too. You could always grab her some of that as well.


----------



## Xodus (Nov 29, 2010)

A sense of rythm...





Or a really good metronome or some isolation headphones.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, thanks guys! Keep 'em coming!

@lobee - thanks, man, that site is awesome!!

@OrsusMetal, I'll check out that Gorilla Snot. I'm not sure what the Hell that is, but it sounds good!

@ Scar Symmetry -  Actually, she's pretty cool, though.


----------



## Quinny (Nov 30, 2010)

One of the best accessories I ever got was this:

Metrophones

Brilliant as a tool to play along with music from iPod or whatever......but invaluable as a practice/training tool just playing along to the click.

Definitely over your budget as priced here in the UK.....a lot closer in the USA and a quick look on Ebay suggests you should be able to pick some up with your budget (maybe 2nd hand).

Q.


----------



## MAXMEDLOW (Dec 3, 2010)

a drumkit...


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 3, 2010)

Well if she's typically a drummer that uses just single pedals (I may need to know more about her kit before I can make too many more recommendations)
try getting her this:
Buy Mapex 500 Double Bass Drum Pedal | Double Drum Pedals | Musician's Friend

or some decent drumheads:
Kick - Buy Evans EMAD 2 Clear Batter Head | Individual Drum Heads | Musician's Friend (beater side)
Buy Remo Powerstroke Tattoo Skyn Bass Drumhead, Black | Individual Drum Heads | Musician's Friend (mic placement side)
Toms - Buy Remo Vintage Emperor Drum Head 3-Pack, 12/14/16 | Individual Drum Heads | Musician's Friend
Snare - Buy Remo Tattoo Skyn Drumhead | Individual Drum Heads | Musician's Friend


I think she'll really dig the artwork for the snare and the mic-side kick drum head. You could probably swing both for your $100 budget.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 3, 2010)

...I was going to say a brain, or at very least a drool bucket.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 3, 2010)

EZDrummer!


----------



## Fionn (Dec 3, 2010)

A guitar?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2010)

Quinny said:


> One of the best accessories I ever got was this:
> 
> Metrophones
> 
> ...




Hey Quinny, did you have any trouble with them degrading over time? I read a couple of reviews where people liked them at first but said they broke down rather quickly after a bit.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2010)

OK, how about this: is there a good effect I should get her? I got her the china 8" splash last year. What about chimes? Does anyone actually use those, or is that hokey? How about another sort of tom or cymbal?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

Zil Bel!


----------



## The McThief (Dec 5, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Zil Bel!



I second this! Zil Bels are beautiful


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2010)

Xodus said:


> A sense of rythm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Learn to spell it first. Rhythm!


----------



## LUCKY7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Buy Coffin Case Drumstick Coffin | Stick & Mallet Cases & Gigbags | Musician's Friend


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 27, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> *lars ulrichs* book on how to not be a douche.


*fixed!*



i have a set of tamas & the best thing i ever bought was a case for the iron cobras...just try toting those things around without one.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 27, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> OK, how about this: is there a good effect I should get her? I got her the china 8" splash last year. What about chimes? Does anyone actually use those, or is that hokey? How about another sort of tom or cymbal?



being a drummer for a number of year, DO NOT
i mean seriously dear god do not get her some stupid cheesy retarded quarky drum gift

get something usable and practical.
toms can get expsensive.

here's a my best advice:
Custom Drum Parts, Keller Drum Shells and Cymbals
Get her a nice custom cymbal from Saluda
Its all USA custom made high quality stuff.

there's plenty of sizes, types, and styles to choose from.
If you want something really specific, email Jamie direct, and ask him to make you something (he can do about anything)

The voodoo china's are really inexpensive and nice.
But I'm a big fan of earthworks (check Welcome to Saluda Cymbals - Custom Handmade Cymbals for every drummer, every day for more recent photos)

EVERY drummer appreciates more cymabls.

PM me if you want more details


----------



## Fiction (Oct 29, 2011)

Just going to go out on a limb here.. But he may have decided on his gift seeing as its almost been a year.

But her birthdays coming up again, so some relevance I guess


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 30, 2011)

Nevermind. It's necrobumped......


----------



## muaddib09 (Oct 31, 2011)

A Hardware case. make fewer trips if you are moving your drums a lot. Drum cases but those are expensive.
ha good call fiction. sorry i am stupid.


----------

